# Multiple Issues with Bolt



## rochambeaux (Nov 3, 2015)

Came back to the Tivo fold after 10+ years away.

On paper the Bolt looked great but I am experiencing a number of very frustrating issues.

Hoping the Tivo vets here can provide some insight/suggestions.

Connectivity: Bolt is hard wired to my network yet I constantly get connection failure messages , C133 messages, failures to update, etc. Does the Bolt need any sort of port forwarding or special router settings?

OnePass: When I select "New" only I am still getting every single episode ever aired, regardless of how old it is. Anyway to fix that?

Season: The option to select the Season is greyed out in every show we set OnePass up for. Is this a known bug?

Lagginess: The interface often "sticks" when moving through the menu options or when trying to search for new shows, etc. Is this another known issue with the Bolt?

Technically the box is great but the performance, to be honest, is far below the generic DVR boxes we had from AT&T and TWC in the past.

I hope this isn't the norm for the Bolt.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

C133 Errors usually means it cannot connect to Tivo servers because they are down. There is not much you can do for this issue. 

OnePass New Only: only works if there is enough Guide info for the program which includes the original airdate VS. has it recorded it in the last 28 days?

The lag of the menus can occur if the Tivo servers are down.


----------



## rochambeaux (Nov 3, 2015)

ThAbtO said:


> The lag of the menus can occur if the Tivo servers are down.


So you're saying that even the "My Shows" information has to be accessed from Tivo, not stored locally?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

rochambeaux said:


> So you're saying that even the "My Shows" information has to be accessed from Tivo, not stored locally?


Some of the info is not stored, even if Status.Tivo.com says the servers are up, there are some that are still down, middlemind.tivo.com for one.

The last time it happened to me, it was late the other night, and I kept getting the blue spinner circle in shows, Network says failed to connect. Rebooted modem/router/Tivo and still the same. Left it until I got up and manually forced a connection and it worked.


----------



## rochambeaux (Nov 3, 2015)

So is it typical for the Tivo servers/system to be down this much? Are they just scraping by these days?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It has been down multiple times in the past, causing issues across the Tivo world, but only for Premiere, Roamio and newer models.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

I run Roamio OTA and I don't think I've ever seen those connection errors. 

Have you contacted Tivo support regarding these issues? Something doesn't sound right to me that you are having so many of these issues.

Granted I don't have Bolt, but just a thought...something for you to try.
For me, when I set a onepass, I have to set it to "recordings only" rather than the default of recordings & streaming for it to pay attention to New only


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

rochambeaux said:


> So is it typical for the Tivo servers/system to be down this much? Are they just scraping by these days?


I purchased a Roamio Pro and a Mini almost 2 years ago and very glad that I did. TiVo is not perfect and there have been a few times where I've been annoyed with the blue spinning ring (when TiVo servers are unavailable), but it's been very infrequent and I've never regretted going back to TiVo.

I bought a Bolt a few weeks ago and other than the limited disc space and only 4 tuners, I love it!!!


----------



## rochambeaux (Nov 3, 2015)

connie_w said:


> I run Roamio OTA and I don't think I've ever seen those connection errors.
> 
> Have you contacted Tivo support regarding these issues? Something doesn't sound right to me that you are having so many of these issues.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll try calling them tomorrow and see what they say.

I still have 10 days left on my money back guarantee so if I can't get these resolved before then I'll only be out return shipping.

As far as OnePass issues - I've been doing some reading up and apparently Tivo's definition of "new" is not what most people think it should be.

Although the AT&T DVR I just returned had issues, it's option was called "First Run" I believe - it would only record what most people consider new episodes, i.e. first time aired.

That's what I want Tivo to do but apparently I use a different Engrish from them


----------



## kgdad (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm in a similar boat you are. Was away from TiVo for about 8 years and just recently came back. Got a Bolt over the weekend and have been enjoying it so far.

OnePass is new for me as well and the options are a little confusing. I'm not 100% on this but I think there are two definitions of "new". In some cases "new" means, new for the Tivo. Meaning it hasn't recorded it yet and it thinks perhaps you haven't seen it. So if you are new to a show and there are repeats airing as well as actual new episodes (think something like The Walking Dead), it will record both if it hasn't recorded them before. This way you can catch up on old episodes while also watching new ones. There is also a "new" that means what most of us would define it as, a brand new show that has just aired for the first time.

When setting up the OnePass if you want just the brand new shows that are airing for the first time make sure you select 'New episodes only' in the 'Start From' section. Setting this will also set the 'Record' option to 'New'. 

If you want the OnePass to record the new shows that are just new to the TiVo then you can set the 'Start From' to the season you want it to start recording "new" episodes from and set the 'Record' option to 'New only'. I believe if you set 'Record' to 'New & Repeats' it will basically record every show that airs even if it has previously recorded it for you.

Again, I'm relatively new here so I may be WAY off here.......


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

rochambeaux said:


> Came back to the Tivo fold after 10+ years away.
> 
> On paper the Bolt looked great but I am experiencing a number of very frustrating issues.
> 
> ...


Are you by any chance using DSL for your internet connection? There are some idiosyncrocies with DSL and some routers when connected to the Tivo. Its been a while since I dealt with this.

This sounds like a network issue as the tivo servers were not down yesterday that I could tell and our Bolt was accessing just fine with none of this.

It is suggested to give the tivo a static IP on your local network, either on the Tivo menu or in your router assigned by MAC address.

Once you get the network difficulties worked out the databases will index completely and Tivo will settle down. The menu sluggishness will disappear. The Tivo does store my shows information mostly local but does access the net regularly for stuff for suggestions etc. The Bolt menus are very snappy in normal use.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> It has been down multiple times in the past, causing issues across the Tivo world, but only for Premiere, Roamio and newer models.


I've been running Bolts for several weeks now and have never seen those errors pop up.

I've had three Bolts in my possession so far. Two had static IP addresses and one had it assigned by DHCP. I saw no difference between the ones with static IP addresses and with the one assigned by DHCP. But that has always been the case in my setup with previous generation TiVos too.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> I've been running Bolts for several weeks now and have never seen those errors pop up.
> 
> I've had three Bolts in my possession so far. Two had static IP addresses and one had it assigned by DHCP. I saw no difference between the ones with static IP addresses and with the one assigned by DHCP. But that has always been the case in my setup with previous generation TiVos too.


I too have been running our Tivo Bolt for several weeks now with dynamic IP addressing via DHCP and zero issues. I would call Tivo support. I know we had some initial setup issues that were resolved through multiple reboots and forcing a software update.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

rochambeaux said:


> *Connectivity:* Bolt is hard wired to my network yet I constantly get connection failure messages , C133 messages, failures to update, etc. Does the Bolt need any sort of port forwarding or special router settings?
> 
> *OnePass:* When I select "New" only I am still getting every single episode ever aired, regardless of how old it is. Anyway to fix that?
> 
> ...


I'm wondering whether all 4 of the listed issues relate to poor connectivity to the TiVo servers -- whatever the cause. If your connection to the TiVo servers is down or intermittent, you'd see the error message and UI lagginess, and an inconsistent connection might prevent your TiVo from ever fully updating your guide listings (causing the "New" confusion) and would also limit OnePass' abilities (likely the cause of the "seasons" issue).

TiVo's servers did have an issue over the weekend, but that seemed to have cleared-up by Saturday afternoon.

To rule out local network issues as the cause, assuming you've already proven your Internet connection is solid (via testing), simplistic troubleshooting for your LAN would be to replace the network wiring between the BOLT and the modem, one leg at a time, until the problem was resolved. I recently found a single bad Ethernet cable that was causing us intermittent networking headaches. To troubleshoot the problem, you may want to use a LAN speed performance testing tool like LAN Speed Test, iPerf, jPerf, etc., with one host wired to the router and another PC/laptop wired at different locations in the house, starting with the location of the BOLT.

I'd definitely suggest a call to TiVo Support to get help diagnosing the problem, and to at least to put a marker down that you're having issues. Once you're documented the issue with TiVo Support, you could trying contacting TiVo billing to perhaps get an extension on your money-back guarantee window, so that you can get the problem resolved and properly evaluate the BOLT's usability.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

rochambeaux said:


> Does the Bolt need any sort of port forwarding or special router settings?


For basic TiVo functionality... Inbound, no; outbound, nothing special -- though it depends on whether you've locked things down beyond the typical config. (add'l info)

You can use the "Network Diagnostics" option under the network settings panel to see the outbound port status and for a basic test of your Internet connection.



rochambeaux said:


> Connectivity: Bolt is hard wired to my network


Via Ethernet or MoCA? And what other equipment lies between your BOLT and the Internets? (routers, switches, adapters, etc.)

As a final thought... Annoyingly, you'll find many comments on TCF referencing TiVo support declaring that network switches are not supported. However ridiculous, it's not impossible that your network equipment is somehow incompatible with the TiVo.


----------



## rochambeaux (Nov 3, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Via Ethernet or MoCA? And what other equipment lies between your BOLT and the Internets? (routers, switches, adapters, etc.)


Ethernet -> TP-LINK Archer C9 Router -> ARRIS SURFboard SB6183 Modem


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

This may be no help to you, but for your information: My Bolt has none of the odd network-y symptoms you describe, and no laggy behavior. I use not Ethernet but the hardwired MoCA network that comes with the Verizon FiOS hardware that was installed in my home, and I have a Verizon router with no separate cable modem. I have experienced zero problems with the TiVo servers supposedly being down. I can assure you that most of the problems you mentioned have nothing to do with the Bolt being in some way less than what is advertised. What you are experiencing is not the norm for the Bolt, and I really doubt that TiVo server problems are your culprit, either. Good luck figuring out what the real culprit is!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

epstewart said:


> This may be no help to you, but for your information: My Bolt has none of the odd network-y symptoms you describe, and no laggy behavior. I use not Ethernet but the hardwired MoCA network that comes with the Verizon FiOS hardware that was installed in my home, and I have a Verizon router with no separate cable modem. I have experienced zero problems with the TiVo servers supposedly being down. I can assure you that most of the problems you mentioned have nothing to do with the Bolt being in some way less than what is advertised. What you are experiencing is not the norm for the Bolt, and I really doubt that TiVo server problems are your culprit, either. Good luck figuring out what the real culprit is!


You may have not noticed it but it was out the other night, I think after midnight PT and came back some time by dawn. It affected my Roamio, slowed down my shows on starting to play, trying to access it to transfer, netflix, youtube, etc.

It has been a while since the Tivo servers had been down. The longest was about 2 days.

MoCa is a form of ethernet networking which uses the coax instead of ethernet cables for network, but is essentially the same.


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> You may have not noticed it but it was out the other night, I think after midnight PT and came back some time by dawn. It affected my Roamio, slowed down my shows on starting to play, trying to access it to transfer, netflix, youtube, etc.
> 
> It has been a while since the Tivo servers had been down. The longest was about 2 days.
> 
> MoCa is a form of ethernet networking which uses the coax instead of ethernet cables for network, but is essentially the same.


I guess I was asleep during that server outage ....

I may be wrong about this, but if the original poster wanted to use a MoCA network that the Bolt itself provides, he would still have to connect the Bolt to his router via Ethernet, and he might still run into whatever problems his home network may be experiencing when the Bolt tries to access it ... But it might be worth a try, if only to provide more information about the problem.


----------



## rochambeaux (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm 99.9% certain the issue isn't within my network. I run multiple devices, and while not a network guru, I know my way around it - especially my setup.

I've not had any problems with any other device in years, so to think that something auto-magically failed within my infrastructure at the same time I installed the Bolt is pretty heavy conjecture.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

rochambeaux said:


> I'm 99.9% certain the issue isn't within my network. I run multiple devices, and while not a network guru, I know my way around it - especially my setup.
> 
> I've not had any problems with any other device in years, so to think that something auto-magically failed within my infrastructure at the same time I installed the Bolt is pretty heavy conjecture.


This is correct in most cases.

If you can connect to the internet, ie: get Google.com on your PC's browser. BUT, the Tivos fails to connect, spinning Blue circle, etc. Then it is not the problem with your network, nor internet. No amount of resetting/fixing will resolve except at Tivo server's end.


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

rochambeaux said:


> I'm 99.9% certain the issue isn't within my network. I run multiple devices, and while not a network guru, I know my way around it - especially my setup.
> 
> I've not had any problems with any other device in years, so to think that something auto-magically failed within my infrastructure at the same time I installed the Bolt is pretty heavy conjecture.


At a time when you are experiencing problems, have you tried going into the network diagnostics on the Bolt and doing Test Internet Connection? If that's OK, you could try Connect to the TiVo Service Now. Both those things ought to go pretty fast, and if they do, then you'd be justified in thinking the problem is not with either the Bolt or your network hookup.

Yet I have a hard time believing in some ongoing problem with TiVo servers, either, or this forum would get lit up with complaints. Maybe there is some fluky incompatibility among all the elements of the situation, even though no one particular element is to blame?

Also, have you tried giving the Bolt a static IP address?


----------



## rochambeaux (Nov 3, 2015)

Why is my Bolt using 2 IP addresses from my router? Each has a different MAC address. Could this be causing all my connection issues?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

rochambeaux said:


> Why is my Bolt using 2 IP addresses from my router? Each has a different MAC address. Could this be causing all my connection issues?


No, that is not causing you any issues. 1 of the MAC is your Tivo, the other would be for the stream.


----------



## rochambeaux (Nov 3, 2015)

OK - trying a static IP for the Bolt to see if that helps. If it makes a difference it means Tivo is using some pretty weak network coding...

EDIT

At CONNECTING screen.

Took 5 minutes to get through Preparing -> Connecting -> Getting Info -> Disconnecting

It's been at loading for another 5 minutes and is at 6%.

Is this normal?


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

Change out your cable, change the port you are using on your router to a known good port and cable.


----------



## rochambeaux (Nov 3, 2015)

connie_w said:


> Change out your cable, change the port you are using on your router to a known good port and cable.


They're both checked and good.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

rochambeaux said:


> OK - trying a static IP for the Bolt to see if that helps. If it makes a difference it means Tivo is using some pretty weak network coding...
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...


Perfectly normal.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

rochambeaux said:


> OK - trying a static IP for the Bolt to see if that helps. If it makes a difference it means Tivo is using some pretty weak network coding...
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...


Yes when you are getting a software update.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rochambeaux said:


> Why is my Bolt using 2 IP addresses from my router? Each has a different MAC address. Could this be causing all my connection issues?





ThAbtO said:


> No, that is not causing you any issues. 1 of the MAC is your Tivo, the other would be for the stream.


My Bolts only use one IP address each . Unlike my ROamio Pro which has two. One for the TiVo and one for the built in stream which is separate. The Bolt has the streaming stuff built into the SoC.

For my Bolts I use the same IP address to access the My SHows list as well as the streaming info. WIth the ROamio Pro I need to use different IP addresses to access the same info.


----------



## rochambeaux (Nov 3, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> My Bolts only use one IP address each . Unlike my ROamio Pro which has two. One for the TiVo and one for the built in stream which is separate. The Bolt has the streaming stuff built into the SoC.
> 
> For my Bolts I use the same IP address to access the My SHows list as well as the streaming info. WIth the ROamio Pro I need to use different IP addresses to access the same info.


So how do I turn off that second IP address? I don't need/want streaming, and based on the wonkiness of the Tivo's network coding having it using a 2nd IP just seems like asking for trouble.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rochambeaux said:


> So how do I turn off that second IP address? I don't need/want streaming, and based on the wonkiness of the Tivo's network coding having it using a 2nd IP just seems like asking for trouble.


No idea. What happens when you go to each of those IP addresses. When you enter a TiVo IP address in a browser you get what it shows in the picture I attached. It sounds like your router assigned an IP address and later it was given another one and the first one still shows up in the list.

To access the Now Playing List from a browser
"https://TiVo IP address/nowplaying/index.html"
and enter tivo for the user name and your MAK for the password.

To access the TiVo stream sys info
"http://TiVo IP address:49152/sysinfo"

With the Roamio Pro those IP addresses are different to access that info. With the Bolt those IP address are the same to access that info.


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

rochambeaux said:


> Why is my Bolt using 2 IP addresses from my router? Each has a different MAC address. Could this be causing all my connection issues?


Did you see the double IP address only after setting up the Bolt to use a static IP address. Maybe your router gave it the second one using DHCP. See this article for how to use a static IP address on a TiVo:

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/How-to-Configure-Network-Settings-on-your-TiVo-Device

If you had the double IP address before setting up the static address, that might have been causing your problems. My Bolt has only one IP address, and it is dynamically assigned. I am using a MoCA network, not Ethernet.


----------



## rochambeaux (Nov 3, 2015)

Both IPs were assigned by DHCP prior to assigning static IP. Don't have the option to use MOCA.


----------



## rochambeaux (Nov 3, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> No idea. What happens when you go to each of those IP addresses. When you enter a TiVo IP address in a browser you get what it shows in the picture I attached. It sounds like your router assigned an IP address and later it was given another one and the first one still shows up in the list.
> 
> To access the Now Playing List from a browser
> "https://TiVo IP address/nowplaying/index.html"
> ...


But is it possible to turn streaming completely off?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rochambeaux said:


> But is it possible to turn streaming completely off?


No idea. But why would you turn it off? If you never use it, then it won't be used. I don't see what turning it off would do.


----------



## rochambeaux (Nov 3, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> No idea. But why would you turn it off? If you never use it, then it won't be used. I don't see what turning it off would do.


Because it appears streaming is using the second IP..


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

rochambeaux said:


> Both IPs were assigned by DHCP prior to assigning static IP. Don't have the option to use MOCA.


OK, we know your Bolt had two dynamically assigned IP addresses, and I'm assuming that changing to a static IP address did not get rid of at least one of those, if not both. This is a messed up situation in and of itself, IMO. The earlier poster who suggested that the second IP address related to the TiVo Stream capability was mistaken, again IMO. He was thinking of how Roamio Plus/Pro boxes use the TiVo Stream unit which is integral with them. The Bolt makes the stream capability yet more integral, so there is no second IP address needed. That's what I tried to convey regarding my MoCA-using Bolt. MoCA and Ethernet are the same in this regard. On the Bolt, whichever network type you use, you should see just one IP address that is being used to identify the Bolt.

But you see two, not one, under Network Connection on your Bolt, correct? And you see two MAC IDs, right?

Highly unusual. I think this is the source of your problems. And, again, this has nothing to do with the Bolt's built-in stream capability. I use that capability to stream from my Bolt to my iPad, and when I do, the Bolt still shows just one IP address and one MAC ID.

The two IP addresses were dynamically assigned to your Bolt by your router, I have to think. Why? We don't know. But that situation has to be corrected somehow. I think that if I were you, I would bite the bullet and do Settings & Messages/Help/Reset to Defaults, which will put your Bolt back to its original state. Nothing you have put on it will remain, sadly. You will have to repeat Guided Setup. Once you have done that, you can look again at Settings & Messages/Network Settings/Network Connection. If there is just one IP address, you're golden. If two, you can be confident that your router been consistent in dynamically assigning two IP addresses instead of one, for some reason.

Then would come the hard part: figuring out why ...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm curious what your software version on your BOLT is, and how it compares to other "known good" BOLTs.

It's improbable (relative to helping you), but I saw a post just the other day where someone was having serious problems with streaming to an iOS device from their TiVo Roamio and the problem turned-out to be that their TiVo hadn't been updating. (link)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rochambeaux said:


> Because it appears streaming is using the second IP..


That's just it. It should not be. Did you try accessing both those IP addresses with the info I posted? I've had three Bolts in my house over the past month. They all only had one IP address each.


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> I'm curious what your software version on your BOLT is, and how it compares to other "known good" BOLTs.


My software version is 20.5.4a.RC6-USC-11-849


----------



## rochambeaux (Nov 3, 2015)

epstewart said:


> OK, we know your Bolt had two dynamically assigned IP addresses, and I'm assuming that changing to a static IP address did not get rid of at least one of those, if not both. This is a messed up situation in and of itself, IMO. The earlier poster who suggested that the second IP address related to the TiVo Stream capability was mistaken, again IMO. He was thinking of how Roamio Plus/Pro boxes use the TiVo Stream unit which is integral with them. The Bolt makes the stream capability yet more integral, so there is no second IP address needed. That's what I tried to convey regarding my MoCA-using Bolt. MoCA and Ethernet are the same in this regard. On the Bolt, whichever network type you use, you should see just one IP address that is being used to identify the Bolt.
> 
> But you see two, not one, under Network Connection on your Bolt, correct? And you see two MAC IDs, right?
> 
> ...


No. Under the network connections it shows 1 IP.

When I check the clients list on my router there are 2 IPs assigned to a "Tivo" and they have different MAC addresses.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

epstewart said:


> My software version is 20.5.4a.RC6-USC-11-849


Thanks. And so much for that; seems to be the latest version.


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Thanks. And so much for that; seems to be the latest version.


That's my "known good" Bolt software version, but we haven't heard back from the original poster as to what his version is ...


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

rochambeaux said:


> No. Under the network connections it shows 1 IP.
> 
> When I check the clients list on my router there are 2 IPs assigned to a "Tivo" and they have different MAC addresses.


OK, I copy that. I'm going to check my own router to see if I have the same situation with respect to my Bolt, and then I'll report back here ...


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

epstewart said:


> That's my "known good" Bolt software version, but we haven't heard back from the original poster as to what his version is ...


It appears he folded his tent and left the TiVo building.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10692421#post10692421


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

epstewart said:


> That's *my *"known good" Bolt software version, but we haven't heard back from the original poster as to what his version is ...


Oh, duh, totally missed that. Thanks on both counts, though moot, now.


----------



## rochambeaux (Nov 3, 2015)

Jed1 said:


> It appears he folded his tent and left the TiVo building.
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10692421#post10692421


Sorry - forgot to close out here.

There was no price advantage in keeping the Tivo, seeing as other than the DVR it didn't bring anything to the table that was being performed better by another device in my setup.

Also, the heat issue I found when removing the cablecard just reinforced my decision to return it. I can't imagine the Bolt surviving long term, especially since it's uses a traditional HDD in what appears to be a very poorly ventilated enclosure.

That drive could be replaced with a 500GB SSD for about $175ish but again that just makes it an even more expensive DVR only solution in my situation.


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

Jed1 said:


> It appears he folded his tent and left the TiVo building.
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10692421#post10692421


Can't say I blame him, as the clock was ticking on his potential refund.

Anyway, while he was arranging for his Bolt refund, I was trying to figure out why his router showed two IP addresses/two MAC IDs for his TiVo. I looked at my router's internal data and found just one network device for my Bolt, with a single IP address and a single MAC ID. I also saw two network devices for my Roamio Plus, one of them for the box itself and the other for its internal TiVo Stream. All was exactly as expected. So the OP's situation was anomalous, and I suppose now we'll never find out why ...


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

rochambeaux said:


> Sorry - forgot to close out here.
> 
> There was no price advantage in keeping the Tivo, seeing as other than the DVR it didn't bring anything to the table that was being performed better by another device in my setup.
> 
> ...


Adieu, and sorry you couldn't get some satisfaction out of the Bolt. See my previous post for a comment on your two-IP-address situation.


----------

